
Making your NativeScript development easier, one snippet at a time - sfeather
https://www.nativescript.org/blog/making-your-nativescript-development-easier-one-snippet-at-a-time
======
smt88
> _XML helper snippets_

That phrase contains 2 of my least-favorite software words.

